# Slowing down?



## Cody (Jan 23, 2013)

So I have been working on a combination of the ShadowSpear preparation, MARSOC 10 week guide as well as various random workouts and runs. I have been running 6-7 days for the last 7 weeks and my body just isn't preforming where it used to. So, my question is, is it better to take an off week? 3-days? or go into lighter PT ( I don't know what would be considered light) I just feel that if I keep pushing I would wind up injured instead of hurt or sore. I do eat and hydrate pretty well.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 23, 2013)

You are running too much.


----------



## Cody (Jan 23, 2013)

It would be good to spend more time inside, working with weights, pullups, push ups and swimming? I can slow down the running, I was always told it was a perishable skill set so that is why I kept doing it.


----------



## txpj007 (Jan 23, 2013)

Cody said:


> It would be good to spend more time inside, working with weights, pullups, push ups and swimming? I can slow down the running, I was always told it was a perishable skill set so that is why I kept doing it.


 All skill sets are perishable if you dont maintain them.  Balance and fluid periodization are key.  That means if you are focusing on your cardio or for lets say a 3 week period that doesnt mean you stop strength training, muscular endurance training etc.  Running is also not the end all be all for cardio...in fact i despise it.


----------



## Cody (Jan 23, 2013)

Do you think I should take the next few off first or just change up what I have been doing and press on? I ride my bike 8-9 miles to work and then another 8-9 back. The more I think about it, I seem like I may be overdoing it but, my bike is how I get to work.


----------



## Hillclimb (Jan 23, 2013)

Everybody is different, so you'll just need to find what your body responds best to. I would look back on your training to a time when something was working great for you, then dial back on the running and gradually implement it, or keep it simple and stick to the 10-week prep guide.

I personally like a day of recovery between each session/muscle groups. For example, I'll strength train every other day, conditioning(sled, battle ropes, calisthenics, hero WODs, Kettlebells) on days between, run every other day, if I squat or deadlift for the day then I might program an easier recovery run/no run. You just need to find a balance. But what works for me, might not work for you, and vice versa. 

Also it could be that its not the training. Have you broken down your nutrition? Sometimes people over/under eat and don't realize it. There's a neat app called Lose it! It has a pretty broad database, and if you can't search it, then you can UPC scan your food or something similar. It gives you the breakdown of macronutrients/calories in/weekly averages/ect and is an easy way to count calories if you're into that.

Hope that helps.

S/F

HC


----------



## Cody (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah, I'm still trying to find that good balance I guess, I need to strength train more. I mostly vegetarian.....I'm not of course but, my wife is. Its all good food and good for you kind of stuff. I just have to remember to eat higher calorie meals. I got a dumb phone, one of the Gzone haha can't get much apps on it


----------



## Lycurgus (Jan 26, 2013)

Take 4-5 days off and just stretch and maybe do some light yoga.  Drink plenty of fluids and I am sure you will feel better and be able to perform better.  You are overtraining!  The best running shape I have ever been in was training for a marathon, and I only ran 3x a week....6 miles on T/Th and long training runs on Sat.  You do not need to run that much.  The last thing you want to do is enter a SOF pipeline and be injured (even slightly).


----------



## Cody (Jan 26, 2013)

Tango, I guess I was just over focusing on being physically ready I got tunnel vision.


----------



## littleninja71 (Feb 1, 2013)

throw in some martial arts forms for 'light exercise', maybe 2x a week.  not only will it give you better flexibility and muscle control, it'll get your mind in tune with your physical body. Pushing too yard, you are (in my best Yoda voice).

*hard not yard.  Apparently I'm a slightly dull Yoda this evening


----------



## Cody (Feb 2, 2013)

hahaha, I will find some Jeet Kune Do to do


----------



## littleninja71 (Feb 2, 2013)

be like water Bruce says.....


----------

